# Amazing what you learn by watching TV



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just sat down to watch the news and saw a news report about one of the municipalities that I take care of.  Apparently a group just had $60,000 worth of playground equipment delivered today and they were installing it.  First time I heard about this.  You would think I would have at least got a phone call about this happening.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 26, 2010)

It is always amazing what you see on TV, fined out for trash pick up, and when the leaves fall off the trees!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2010)

So, what code do you inspect playground equipment under? I'm not being a smat-a$$, just that the only time I applied code to playground stuff, was when we had a rec center come in, and had a huge natatorium with a bunch of slides, play/spray/splash stuff, I did apply IBC. But outdoor play equipment? Not sure how it fits..........


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2010)

KaBoom.......


----------



## peach (Jul 26, 2010)

no kidding.. it's KaBoom.. they have a training class and certification.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2010)

peach said:
			
		

> no kidding.. it's KaBoom..


I know that......


----------



## jar546 (Jul 26, 2010)

Accessibility


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes they are Accessible

http://connect.kaboom.org/_Double-Rock-Park-playground-2/photo/10060698/14937.html?enlarge=true


----------



## D a v e W (Aug 19, 2010)

Never looked at that before for accessibility, just ramps, walks, bathrooms in our parks being constructed, just never play ground equipment


----------



## vegas paul (Aug 19, 2010)

Guess what I learned about a few weeks ago on the front page of the local paper - The newspaper was bragging about their new mongo-sized press, installed in a group of former rooms that required demolition, new cmu walls, 480VAC electrical, etc. and they had a picture of the workers installing it, on the front page.  Gee... they hadn't applied for any permits, and the guy with the sledge hammer in the picture was the marketing director, not a licensed contractor!

Moral of the story... if you're going to do work without permits and use illegal contractor/labor, don't advertise it on the front page of the paper!


----------



## north star (Aug 19, 2010)

** * **

vp,



Were any fines / penalites assessed for that un-permitted work?  



** * **


----------

